# Crooked Creek Custom Calls



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi guys. Just want to share with you this guys work. He does some amazing custom calls and his prices are awesome. He'll do calls from exotic and domestic wood as well as acrylic calls. He does howlers and distress calls and also a call that is called the dinner bell which is pretty neat. He'll also tune them how you want. I'm not affiliated with his business. Just a customer that loves his work and told him I'd share his info with other predator hunters. Here is his Facebook link and a picture of the calls I have purchased from him. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Crooked-Creek-Custom-Calls-Made-By-Brian-Combs/313376958826643

Happy Hunting!


----------

